# One of Each



## biggamehunter69 (Feb 6, 2006)

If you could have only one rifle(one for big game and one for varmints), muzzleoader, shotgun, rimfire, and knife what would they be. Give model and caliber.

1. Remington 700 XCR - 300 WSM
2. Remington 700 VSSF II - .220 Swift
3. Thompson Center Pro Hunter - .50 Cal
4. Benelli Super Black Eagle II - 12 Ga
5. Ruger 10/22 - .22
6. Buck Cocobola


----------



## squirrelshooter97 (Mar 20, 2007)

remington 700 30-06
remington 700 223
remington 870 12 gauge
marlin 917v 17 HMR
Gerber of anykind


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

T/C Pro Hunter with 7mm Rem. Mag barrel, 22-250 barrel, .50 cal muzzleloader barrel.
Benelli SBEII 
Savage .17HMR
Any Gerber as well


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

1. Savage 10FP, .308
2. Savage 10FP, .223
(Both set up identical)
3. T/C Hawken .50 cal
4.Rem. 870 12 gauge
5. Ruger 10/22
6. My Morseth fixed blade.

huntin1


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

1. Savage 14 American Classic - .308
2. Savage 12BVSS - .22-250
3. Knight D.I.S.C. - .50 cal.
4. Remington 870 - 12 guage
5. Savage 93R17-BVSS - .17hmr
6. Buck Folding Hunter


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

Savage 10FCM Serria-.223
Savage 10FCM Serria-.308
T/C Triumph-.50 cal
Remington 870 12ga
Winchester Wildcat Target/Varmint-.22
Kershaw Sportsman's Blade


----------

